# Morocco to Tunisia



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, can anybody help? How MH friendly is North Aftrica in general? eg. Algieria? Tunisia? How difficult to go Spain/Morocco/Algeria/Tunisia/Italy? Beauracuracy? Camping? Wild camping? Is it worth it????

I'm assuming that it can't be all that easy. All the talk on the site seems to be just of Morocco, is this because the other countries are difficult or is it because Morocco is the new Spain? I assume Libya is a bit dodgy

Dick


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Dick,
To enlarge therefore on Morocco..........

We found vast numbers of French MH's overwintering and most other nationalities also. If anything, rather too many which is one reason why we wanted to check out Tunisia. Easy enough to park up on beach-side car parks almost everywhere which mostly have their "guardian" charging a modest fee for an overnight stop and theoretical security. Actually, there isn't a security issue but that doesn't stop an enterprising "local" charging anyway! There are fewer MH's inland. It's a fascinating country and well worth a visit.

We trekked down to Barcelona and got a direct 24hr ferry to Tangiers. It's equally possible to go all the way down and cross from Gibralter or Algeciras
and get there within an hour. 

There are no significant formalities to get into Morocco. Algeria is currently a rather dodgy place and not recommended I understand and Libya is - Libya; not really set up for tourism across the wider country.

If you get serious about Morocco I could let you have some detail but I guess there'll be a load of replies from others with more experience than us of the country.

Best of luck,

David.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Hi, can anybody help? How MH friendly is North Aftrica in general? eg. Algieria? Tunisia? How difficult to go Spain/Morocco/Algeria/Tunisia/Italy? Beauracuracy? Camping? Wild camping? Is it worth it????
> 
> I'm assuming that it can't be all that easy. All the talk on the site seems to be just of Morocco, is this because the other countries are difficult or is it because Morocco is the new Spain? I assume Libya is a bit dodgy
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick,

Algeria is not the most welcoming of places see HERE for details.

Tunisia is motorhome friendly but overrun with the French at times
For details see HERE and HERE

Libya is not for the faint hearted, you can get a 7 day transit visa to do the 1050 mile stretch from the Tunisia border to the Egyptian. You must not stray south of the coast road. Anything else you will need a guide for. Cost about €1800 for fourteen days. See HERE for more details.

Regards

Don


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The Morocco-Algeria border has been closed for some time if the sequence that you've posted those countries implies a route?!


----------

